# Madone Saddle



## Chops88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been riding a Madone 4.5 for a few months now and am a complete beginner to the sport. 

I am loving my Madone apart from the fact that I am getting some serious numbness and pressure on the prostate and that general area after about 90mins of riding.

After searching through this forum I have read that the saddles that the Madone's are supplied with are pretty rubbish so I am looking at getting something with a cut out. Can anyone reccomend something that they have used and seems to get general good feedback. I am looking at the Sella Italia SLR Gel Flow and am probably going to buy tomorrow unless anyone has any other ideas or pointers. 

Thanks






...................
Goals:
Sub 39min 10k Run
80mile Bike
Blog - http://www.runtheline.com/1113/garmin-forerunner-210-review


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If your saddle is initially comfortable but you're getting numbness later into the ride then the problem is likely adjustment. Try tilting the saddle forward slightly (bring a wrench with you on the ride) to concentrate more of your weight on the wide part of the saddle. Sometimes the optimum saddle position is not the most immediately comfortable.

The stock saddle is very good, it just needs to be a match for you. Your Trek dealer should have a measuring board to check to see that your sit bones are within the range of width for the stock saddle (based on the medium Inform size). Cut outs often cause more problems then they fix.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

davidka said:


> If your saddle is initially comfortable but you're getting numbness later into the ride then the problem is likely adjustment. Try tilting the saddle forward slightly (bring a wrench with you on the ride) to concentrate more of your weight on the wide part of the saddle. Sometimes the optimum saddle position is not the most immediately comfortable.
> 
> *The stock saddle is very good, it just needs to be a match for you.* Your Trek dealer should have a measuring board to check to see that your sit bones are within the range of width for the stock saddle (based on the medium Inform size). Cut outs often cause more problems then they fix.


+10

Don't get set on a saddle until you have had a chance to demo it. Often, as David indicates, it is just an adjustment. But just as likely you need a saddle that fits you. There is no one size fits all here.

As to your specific question, I have an SI SLR gelflow and it is a fine saddle, but the "extra" padding and cutout are relatively meaningless over it's setup and general fit to MY BODY. In that, it is very similar to my primary saddle with is a standard SLR. 

My primary saddle is an SI SLR which essentially has no padding, just thin leather over a shell, and it fits me fine. I ride it day in and day out. Of course I joke that I could ride on a 2x4, as you tend to get used to anything with enough miles under your a$$, but the SI/SLR shape fits me just fine, so I stick with it. (I received the SLR gelflow as a mistake, and put it on a spare bike that was needing a saddle. It has held up well, much better than my SLRs and I am on my 3rd season with it, I think. I am lucky to get a full season out of a standard SLR.

HTH
zac


----------



## Chops88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Zac. After reading your forum post the other day I booked my bike into a local shop for 10am tomorrow morning to make sure that it is set up correctly for me and to demo a few saddles. 

Let you know the outcome. 

Ross



..............
Goals:
40km
Cumbria Half IM
Blog - Asics Kayano 17 Review


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Well unlike the others, I think the R1 saddle that came on my Madone 4.5 sucks. Could never get comfortable on that beast. Switched to a non-typical (for this kind of bike) Brooks B17 and could not be happier. 

I'll agree though with the others about getting the LBS to help. Get fitted and then try out some saddles.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

jamesdak said:


> Well unlike the others, I think the R1 saddle that came on my Madone 4.5 sucks. Could never get comfortable on that beast. Switched to a non-typical (for this kind of bike) Brooks B17 and could not be happier.
> 
> I'll agree though with the others about getting the LBS to help. Get fitted and then try out some saddles.



James, I hear what you are saying, but the R1 saddle itself, is a good saddle, just not a good saddle for you.

I tried to explain that in my post. My main saddle is a standard SLR, which fits me to a glove, but it doesn't last worth a damn. I almost go through 2 a year, (without a crash, just normal wear and tear, which it seems to do just fine on its own....arrgh.) But because it fits so nicely, that is what I ride. 

My SLRs have arisen to the level of a consumable on my bikes. I don't like that, but I like the way they fit, so I ride them, and with the miles I do, that is important for me. I tried to ride one coverless, but didn't like the slippery feeling.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The SLR is fairly simple in shape, perhaps someone that works in leather upholstry could re-cover them for you (assuming the foam is re-usable)?

I was having the same problem with my Flites (wearing through on the sides) but now that I'm on the Bontrager seat I've abandoned them.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

davidka said:


> The SLR is fairly simple in shape, perhaps someone that works in leather upholstry could re-cover them for you (assuming the foam is re-usable)?
> 
> I was having the same problem with my Flites (wearing through on the sides) but now that I'm on the Bontrager seat I've abandoned them.


I don't know, my leather is just glued on the shell. Really not worth the effort, plus I get them fairly cheaply.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the Inform-style saddles are nice--if you're flexible and have your bars significantly below your seat height. If you are riding in a more upright position, you're better off with a more padded seat. Trek/Bontrager made the Affinity saddle for people in that scenario and I'd definitely recommend it for people with a more upright position.


----------



## rmbassett21 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Selle It SLR*

I too have a Madone 4.5 (2011). The saddle was the first thing to go (OUCH). I replaced it with a SI SLR Gel Flow and haven't looked back. 

That said, saddles are a very very personal thing. What fits one person will often make another cry for mercy. I also have a Felt F85 and that stock saddle was one of the most comfortable that I have had in a long while. I know some other riders who ditched them quickly. 

You may want to get your sit bone distance checked and see what the right width saddle is. This can also make a difference. 

Best luck.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I injured myself on a stationary bike a few years ago therefore needing a saddle that won't cause pain and numbness.

I settled for a *ISM Adamo* Road saddle (for my Trek 1.5) and haven't had any problems since. I can ride for 4+ hours straight without pain and numbness.

When I ordered my Madone, I chose the Affinity RXL saddle and got measured by sitting on some board. If the Affinity doesn't work, I'll get another ISM Adamo saddle.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

When I got my Madone in Oct. 2010 I wish the first thing I did was to replace the Bontrager saddle. Feb. 2011 and I am still trying to recover from a sit bone bruise. Going to try a Koobi saddle next. Had the InForm went to the Affinity. Affinity did not feel that bad but still trying to recover.

Norm


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

@hamsey how upright is your position? What stem, stack height, etc.?

The Inform is a good seat if youve got a tucked aero position, but is lousy for anyone who doesn't have their handlebars well below the seat.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Marvin K,

That is probably the problem. H3 geometry, stock stem and stack height P1 6.2 Madone. 48* back angle. Too upright I know (back issues) I am going to adjust the back angle to 45* as soon as I can get back on the bike. Going to be 4 weeks and am waiting for a saddle to come in so an additional week. 

Norm


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think there's anything wrong with an upright position... just make sure you get a seat designed for it. It sounds like the Inform will never be a good fit for you. :/


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Marvin,

Do you know of any saddles that I should try? What about the Affinity? It's hard at the moment to get a feel for any saddle until it heels. Thanks for any input.

Norm


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Affinity is definitely worth a look--it's designed with the H2/H3 and upright bars in mind. I would start there--and your Trek dealer should be willing to worth with you on some trade-in value on your existing Inform-style saddle on a bike that new.


----------

